# Hey Tortuga



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

hurry:

http://www.turntex.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=25&Itemid=18


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I did a mescalbean a few weeks ago. That wood is so beautiful it will make you sick. There is no way wood can look that good.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> hurry:
> 
> http://www.turntex.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=25&Itemid=18


Many thanks, Shawn... He had a few of them...NOW he has ONE left.(just in case another WWr needs one....)

Results will follow with pix when they arrive.....

Gracias again...Jim :biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I figured you must have been quick on the switch.

I just got an email about black cherry blanks - and their already all gone.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a really good customer in Austria the came on my site within 15 minutes of me updating it and bought almost everything! Kinda made me mad since the rest of my customers now can not buy any and I have to get back in the shop and try to get inventory built back up! Oh well, that is a good problem to have I guess!

Thanks for posting this, Shawn!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I knew they were going quick - there was...what...15? blanks in the email I got

not 5 minutes later (I think) and only 4 left. 

I figgered Tortuga bought them all. :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I knew they were going quick - there was...what...15? blanks in the email I got
> 
> not 5 minutes later (I think) and only 4 left.
> 
> *I figgered Tortuga bought them all.* :rotfl:


You 'figgered' right, Shawn..(I did leave *one* for others to share..lol)

and...Curtis, I sent you an email about a few slightly larger blanks for the 'Biggie' pens...Hope to hear from ya soon...thanks...jim


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

No, I posted nearly *80 *blanks total in various categories and my Austrian customer bought about 70 of them within 15 minutes of me posting them!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Tortuga,

All of the blanks you bought have already been cut to size but I think you will be pleased. I saw they are 3/4" square MIINIMUM that way if I do need to trim one to 3/4", then the customer does nto get mad. Most of them are 13/16"+. I use this size so that I can get the maximum number of blnaks in a small USPS flat rate box. If I go 13/16th, I can get up to 20 blanks in a box. If I do 7/8"+, then I can only get 10 or so. Just that little bit bigger makes a huge difference.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

MesquiteMan said:


> No, I posted nearly *80 *blanks total in various categories and my Austrian customer bought about 70 of them within 15 minutes of me posting them!


that's what I was talking about Jim.



I haven't gotten the emails yet on the rest of the blanks - they sure mus have been nice. :rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Jim - you probably won't be able to make your big pens quite as "fat" on the caps as you seem to usually do. 

I've got a full-size statesman on the mandrel now to finish - and it was a close fit at the top. (but that's a cactus blank, not the WW blank)

be very careful drilling with your big pens as there's not too much wiggle room with them like there is with other "commercial" blanks.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> Jim - you probably won't be able to make your big pens quite as "fat" on the caps as you seem to usually do.


Then again, you probably could! Don't forget to take a look at my Pen Completion Guarantee under my policies page. If you mess up a blank for whatever reason, I will send you a GC good for 50% off a replacement. If it is defective, I will send one for 100%. Strictly on your word!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

hahahahaa - I'm not saying he'd screw it up - just that they can't be real fat "curvy"

I don't know if it's your email system or mine (gmail) - but the emails have been coming in slowly all afternoon. 

Is there a time warp that allows Austria to get their email faster?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I think there are a couple of different ways to get the notifications. First off, I send out a notification via e-mail from my own address to everyone who has chosen to receive updates. That one would have come directly from me and may very well have been blocked by your spam filter.

If you have subscribed to a certain category, then Google Feedburner sends the e-mail whenever the heck they feel like it I think! Then I think you can actually subscribe to the RSS feed somehow (I am not up on all this stuff) and have updates show up right away on your feed reader. I suspect that is how he got there so quick.

I have software set up on my site where I can see activity by IP address and if you are logged in, your name shows up as well. I can't see exactly what you are doing but I do know that you have visited and how long, etc. He showed up within 5 minutes of me posting the updates. It probably does not help that I am a night Owl and do my updates late at night which is probably morning coffee time over there so he is on top of things!

If you guys like my stuff enough, I may create a 2cool page that is only accessible by URL and does not show up unless you click on the link. I could put some blanks up there first and let my fellow Texans have first pick. I will have to check into the logistics of that.

One thing for sure, I do not want to **** off anyone on here for promoting my business. I sure don't want to be spamming the board so if this is out of line or offends anyone, please let me know either here or by PM and I will cease and desists immediately!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've got enough of your blanks right now - so I'm not worried about missing out. Notice I did order a couple today, though. 

I checked the spam filter - nothing there. I am subscribed to receive updates through your site (the feedburner links in each individual WW type) - the last one to come in was the Brasil at 3:07 PM (of course they were all gone at that point)

I'll have to figure out the RSS thing and maybe that will get them to me quicker. 

Now I have to fight the Austrian and the old turtle for blanks.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Until and unless Mont fires me I am the mod here and it is ok with me. Your not really selling anything on the site here you still have to go to your site to buy them. We have posts all the time sending people to other sites to buy.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim....I sure would buy a BIGGIE pen (no gold colors though) if you made one with that 
*Mescalbean M149*


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Until and unless Mont fires me I am the mod here and it is ok with me. Your not really selling anything on the site here you still have to go to your site to buy them. We have posts all the time sending people to other sites to buy.


do we get a mod discount? LOL

Those are very nice blanks, it must have taken a long time testing to get the acrylic to bonds with the wood.....pressure pot?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> do we get a mod discount? LOL
> 
> Those are very nice blanks, it must have taken a long time testing to get the acrylic to bonds with the wood.....pressure pot?


Hadn't thought about that Bill. Curtis is a mod too on IAP.

Curtis do you use aluminite(sp) for the WW blanks or poly resin like Sim41?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Jim....I sure would buy a BIGGIE pen (no gold colors though) if you made one with that
> *Mescalbean M149*


May be able to do some bidness with ya, Buddy..( that dammed band saw started growling at me again last night.. Sounds like the same problem but I aint had the time or energy to crawl around on the floor and look for that little bushing..or whatever you call it..lol)


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> May be able to do some bidness with ya, Buddy..( that dammed band saw started growling at me again last night.. Sounds like the same problem but I aint had the time or energy to crawl around on the floor and look for that little bushing..or whatever you call it..lol)


LOL...I think putting some "loctite" on it might be in order!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

trodery said:


> Jim....I sure would buy a BIGGIE pen (no gold colors though) if you made one with that
> *Mescalbean M149*


not if I buy it first. :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> not if I buy it first. :rotfl:


OK..I'll give ya overnight, Shawn... If it's still there in the AM ,it's history.:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

nope, not gonna do it.

bought 2 more from Curtis today, and the mescalbean I already have is a might bit purtier than that'n.



remember - I don't need friends like Trodery: he's too expensive for me.


----------

